# Suche Angelpartner im Elsass / bei FR-Kembs bzw. DE-795xx



## imp-perator (13. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Suche Angelpartner für Spinnfischen am Alt-Rhein im Elsass bei Kembs bzw. entsprechende DE-Seite 7957x z.B Weil am Rhein.

Freue mich auf Zuschriften! :m
Cu!


----------



## afbaumgartner (14. September 2012)

*AW: Suche Angelpartner im Elsass / bei FR-Kembs bzw. DE-795xx*

Hi Imp-perator,
hab schon 30 Jahre nicht mehr im Süßwasser geangelt.
Klingt aber interessant.
Was sind die Voraussetzungen auf Waggis-Seite (Lizenzen, Prüfungen etc.)?
Ich wohne übrigens in 79618 Rheinfelden, also nicht weit...
Grüße, Andreas


----------



## imp-perator (14. September 2012)

*AW: Suche Angelpartner im Elsass / bei FR-Kembs bzw. DE-795xx*

Hallo Andreas,

Auf der FR Seite benötigst Du nur eine Tageskarte (10 Euro) und Du solltest das Reglement kennen ( gibt's online). 


Mehr braucht's nicht und RHF ist nun wirklich nicht weit weg.


Cu


----------



## orka123 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Suche Angelpartner im Elsass / bei FR-Kembs bzw. DE-795xx*

Hi
ich komme aus Lö und bin auch des öfteren im benachbarten Elsass unterwegs, man könnte gerne mal zusammen losziehen wenn die Rahmenbedingungen auch stimmen- wie alt seid ihr/ bist Du denn? Ich bin 36, würde mich als Allroundangler bezeichnen (Spinnen gehe ich genau so gerne wie mal ein gemütlicher Ansitz) und bei mir wandert nicht der ganze Fang in die Gefriertruhe, bin aber auch kein hardcre C&R er.

Gruss Heiko


----------



## imp-perator (15. September 2012)

*AW: Suche Angelpartner im Elsass / bei FR-Kembs bzw. DE-795xx*

Hi Heiko,

Ich bin 35. Ansitzen mache ich nicht soooo gerne, sag aber auch nicht komplett nein.
Man kann das auch gut kombinieren. 


Ich nehme mit was ich direkt verwerten kann, aber wenn der Fisch OK ist, hab ich auch nichts gegen C&R.


Cu


----------



## afbaumgartner (16. September 2012)

*AW: Suche Angelpartner im Elsass / bei FR-Kembs bzw. DE-795xx*

Hi Imp-perator und Heiko,

ich bin 46, und wie man dem Mittelmeerthread entnehmen kann, Wiedereinsteiger.
Hab mittlerweile geschaut, wie ich für D noch mal an nen Fischereischein komme; bin aber beruflich und wegen meines Zweitjobs als Ballsporttrainer ziemlich zeitlich eingeschränkt und die Kurse passen nicht.
Könnte also, wenn die Zeit reicht, höchstens im Elsass dabei sein.
Ich hab mich beim Angeln schon immer gerne bewegt, also Spinnfischen (Fliege hatte ich mit meinem Opa mal begonnen).
Was sich lohnt (geschmacklich) und erwachsen ist, kommt bei mir gerne auf den Grill , in die Suppe oder in die Pfanne.
Ansonsten C&R.
Doofe Frage noch - ich kenne das Revier nicht- brauche ich auf euren Strecken ne Wathose?

Grüße,

Andreas


----------



## imp-perator (16. September 2012)

*AW: Suche Angelpartner im Elsass / bei FR-Kembs bzw. DE-795xx*

Hallo Andreas & Heiko,

Hab grad gesehen ich hab ja meinen richtigen Namen bisher "verschwiegen"... Upps 
Also im richtigen Leben heisse ich Lars.

So, zum Fischen:
Ich finde das bisher klingt vielversprechend und ich würde mich freuen wenn wir 3 uns einfach mal treffen können und gemeinsam eine kleine Runde Fischen würden.

Ich habe zur Zeit den Vorteil, ich habe noch 2 Wochen frei, ich bin also im Moment sehr flexibel was einen Termin angeht.

Angelschluss in FR am Abend ist Sonnenuntergang + 30 Min. Also ca. 20:15.

Ich weiss ja nicht wie es bei euch mal am Frühen Abend zeitlich aussieht, wir können aber auch mal was fürs WE planen.

@Andreas:
Ich selber habe eine Watthose, habe sie aber bisher nicht benutzt.
Entweder bin ich grad so ins Wasser gestanden, oder ich hab einfach vom Ufer gefischt. Geht beides gut!

Freue mich auf eure Antworten!
Cu,
Lars


----------



## Welsangler123 (15. April 2013)

*AW: Suche Angelpartner im Elsass / bei FR-Kembs bzw. DE-795xx*

Hallo ihr,

ich bin der Christian 33 Jahre und komme aus Efringen-kirchen.

Habe mir für dieses Jahr mal wieder die Karte für das elsass besorgt und bin genauso auf der suche nach mitanglern, da in meinem bekanntenkreis sich leider keiner für das Angeln interesiert.

Ich würde gerne die Welse beangeln sage aber auch nicht nein zu Hecht Zander und Barsch.

Sollte jemand interesse haben mich mal mitzunehmen würde ich mich riesig freuen.

Gruß
Christian:vik:


----------



## imp-perator (16. April 2013)

*AW: Suche Angelpartner im Elsass / bei FR-Kembs bzw. DE-795xx*

Hallo Christian,

aus diesem Beitrag hat es sich ergeben dass wir zu dritt ab und zu gemeinsam im Elsass angeln gehen.
Im Moment eher nur Forelle in der 1. Kategorie, da ja Hecht noch bis zum 01.05. und Zander bis zum 01.06. geschützt sind.
Dadurch darf man auch noch nicht in der 2. Kategorie mit Kunstköder fischen.

Ab dem 01.05. gehen wir sicher auch mal wieder auf Hecht oder Barsch oder ähnliches.

Wenn Du Interesse hast dich anzuschliessen, egal auf welchen Fisch, melde dich doch per PN bei mir, dann gibts gerne weitere Infos.

Viele Grüsse,
Lars


----------



## vollkarracho (17. April 2013)

*AW: Suche Angelpartner im Elsass / bei FR-Kembs bzw. DE-795xx*

hallo bin neu hier und freue mich immer sehr über neue tips in sachen raubfischen im elsass


----------



## vollkarracho (17. April 2013)

*AW: Suche Angelpartner im Elsass / bei FR-Kembs bzw. DE-795xx*

komme aus lörrach und fische fasst jedes we am rhein-rhone will dieses jahr auch die waller jagen. meld dich mal

mfg


----------



## imp-perator (18. April 2013)

*AW: Suche Angelpartner im Elsass / bei FR-Kembs bzw. DE-795xx*

Hallo,

melde dich doch einfach mal per PN, können sicher mal zusammen los gehen!

Gruss


----------



## The-Enemy (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Suche Angelpartner im Elsass / bei FR-Kembs bzw. DE-795xx*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich komme auch aus dem Raum Lörrach und bin auf euren Beitrag gestoßen. Ist nun schon etwas her der letzte Beitrag...
Geht ihr als noch Angeln?
Wo geht ihr so hin?
Ich bin des öffteren am Rhein-Rhone Kanal bei Zillisheim. 
Forellen hab ich dort noch nie gesehen. 
Wie ich gesehen habe ist ab diesem Jahr mit der 72,- € Karte das Angeln an der Ill ab Illfurth erlaub. Nur weiß ich nicht ob man wieder Fisch mitnehmen darf. Ich habe zwar bislang noch nie Fisch mitgenommen, aber wenn sich mal ein Zander am Haken befände, würde ich mir das schon überlegen. 
Ich würde wahnsinnig gerne auf Forellen angeln, kenne aber keine geeigneten Flüsse dort in der Gegend. Am Altrhein war ich noch nicht wirklich angeln. Da gibt es auch diese Abschnitte wo man nicht angeln darf, und ich will da nichts falsch machen...

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------

